# First butt weld



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Inning 2" gas for pool equipment in a senior living apts


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that the gas line where you use the hot irons to fuse the pipe together with the fittings?

I used it once for a contractor that I worked for.....watch out in the ditch or you'll get burned like I did....:cursing:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is that the gas line where you use the hot irons to fuse the pipe together with the fittings? I used it once for a contractor that I worked for.....watch out in the ditch or you'll get burned like I did....:cursing:


Yes, I fuse it outside the trench


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Yes, I fuse it outside the trench












I have been using the PE gas line with the stab fittings.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoa almost done


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been using the PE gas line with the stab fittings.


Is that the quick connect version? That you have to chamfer before pushing in?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been using the PE gas line with the stab fittings.[/
> 
> Some areas are not allowing mechanical fittings.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Is that the quick connect version? That you have to chamfer before pushing in?


Yes. At least the ones I use


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Is that the quick connect version? That you have to chamfer before pushing in?










Yes. Chamfer the ends of the tubing, then insert into the stab riser. It is basically a sharkbite for gas underground.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Glad to see this stick frame go up, man does that bring back memories. Your in good hands with the advice you have been given.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been using the PE gas line with the stab fittings.


Ours are 90deg steel risers with a compression fitting for transition to PE. I like that better thank the straight transition since it removes any stress from the PE connection. Even with a butt weld, I don't like bending a tight radius with the PE. We still have butt weld risers here too.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

All butt fusion for us. We even use our 4" machine on occasion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> Glad to see this stick frame go up, man does that bring back memories. Your in good hands with the advice you have been given.












How deep is the trench? Looks like there will be a paved area over top of some of that ditch.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Ours are 90deg steel risers with a compression fitting for transition to PE. I like that better thank the straight transition since it removes any stress from the PE connection. Even with a butt weld, I don't like bending a tight radius with the PE. We still have butt weld risers here too.












I've been using the same type of transition fitting.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> How deep is the trench? Looks like there will be a paved area over top of some of that ditch.


I original said I was going to run 21" but then I change it to 32" for the fact they are going to put a pool and side walk and fences up in others a high traffic area


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Ours are 90deg steel risers with a compression fitting for transition to PE. I like that better thank the straight transition since it removes any stress from the PE connection. Even with a butt weld, I don't like bending a tight radius with the PE. We still have butt weld risers here too.


Is the compression connection below ground?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Inning 2" gas for pool equipment in a senior living apts


Isn't that socket fusion?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Is the compression connection below ground?


Yes.

If I were going under pavement I would probably do the fused version.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> Isn't that socket fusion?[/QUOTE
> That the proper term some one told me butt weld so that why I name it


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That is the right term I was looking for I called it butt weld sorry


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Butt Fusion....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Socket Fusion...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes.
> 
> If I were going under pavement I would probably do the fused version.


That is interesting because here in Houston they outlawed the compression riser. The reason for that was because you had to put your pipe wrench on that nut to tighten it up and doing that took off some of the paint and after a couple years there was a lot of those types of risers rusting out and leaking. That also allowed ground water to leak into the pipe as well as gas leak out of the pipe. It would cause very unusual issues as you can imagine such as flame rollout. 

What happened is that when you would go to test the gas line from the meter end it will hold pressure for the first minute and then all of a sudden drop instantly and that is because you were pushing through pockets of water inside of the poly yard line. Now the only ones we are allowed to use are the normac flex risers or the push to connect style. They do not allow any mechanical connection below ground anymore. I take it up in Oklahoma you have not experienced this issue?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That is interesting because here in Houston they outlawed the compression riser. The reason for that was because you had to put your pipe wrench on that nut to tighten it up and doing that took off some of the paint and after a couple years there was a lot of those types of risers rusting out and leaking. That also allowed ground water to leak into the pipe as well as gas leak out of the pipe. It would cause very unusual issues as you can imagine such as flame rollout. What happened is that when you would go to test the gas line from the meter end it will hold pressure for the first minute and then all of a sudden drop instantly and that is because you were pushing through pockets of water inside of the poly yard line. Now the only ones we are allowed to use are the normac flex risers or the push to connect style. They do not allow any mechanical connection below ground anymore. I take it up in Oklahoma you have not experienced this issue?



That sound reasonable enough but where did you gather information from.

And yes compression type fittings are not allowed


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That is interesting because here in Houston they outlawed the compression riser. The reason for that was because you had to put your pipe wrench on that nut to tighten it up and doing that took off some of the paint and after a couple years there was a lot of those types of risers rusting out and leaking....


Very reasonable concern. That is why I always wrap mine after testing. It is no different than the old (not really that old) green coated black T&C pipe. We always used pipe wrap on those fittings as well.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

That makes sense. After that issue became apparent I wondered if a good solution would have been to either repaint it with galvanizing spray or like you do use pipe wrap. In the end completely eliminating any mechanical connection below ground is a pretty good solution but I did like those steel risers. It is a PITA to bend that poly into a 90 degree turn. The other downside to the Flex risers is there an exorbitant cost. They are now making flex risers with brass mechanical connections instead of the rough black iron connection that requires painting after installation.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You could use a heat gun to bend the poly. Works great.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> You could use a heat gun to bend the poly. Works great.


So heat it up and then slide it into the sleeve for the Flex riser is what you're saying? I guess you could heat it up when it is inside of that sleeve, too.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have been using the PE gas line with the stab fittings.


The stab fitting were banned in houston. They were allowed for like 6 months


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> The stab fitting were banned in houston. They were allowed for like 6 months


Really? I've seen them at supply houses a lot recently. I didn't know they've been banned.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Really? I've seen them at supply houses a lot recently. I didn't know they've been banned.



They still sell them and the risers too
You will find those installed in county boundaries outside city limits


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> They still sell them and the risers too
> You will find those installed in county boundaries outside city limits


Yeah I figured that. Just because Houston doesn't allow them doesn't make them illegal outside Houston. I've stuck with using the Normac risers. I like those best


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah the normacks are cool. I wish I could of invented them. The compression we always taped anywhere we put pipe wrenches


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I once capped of a 3 inch poly line with a hand torch, then put 100 psi of air down the line. It held for inspection...


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Plumberman said:


> I once capped of a 3 inch poly line with a hand torch, then put 100 psi of air down the line. It held for inspection...


I believe it and I bet it could hold a lot more.
At tech school we did hydrostatic pressure tests on our poly fusion hot air welds that went as high as 800 psi before they blew.:yes:
Mine popped at about 550 or so, just for the record lol.


----------

